# BUG REPORT: Routine timer failure



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Set a timer for the NY Rangers game tonight by selecting it in the guide and choosing default items in DVR screen.

It appeared in the DVR Record Event listing: [Timer Icon] 01/08 Timer Rec. 412 MSG 07:00 PM.

Came home tonight; the event was still listed in the DVR Record Event screen, but no recording took place (it is now 2 hours after the event ended, and the 921 still considers it an "active timer.")

I have no clue why this happened.

SW Version L142HECD-N
Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

my 921 has missed more timer events than it recorded. In fact, I believe it has only managed to record 2 events, the others were ignorded. I am using my 721 to back up the 921, so I have the recordings, but this is insane.

SW Version L142HECD-N
Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please verify if the red record icon is also appearing in the guide for the timers that you create that don't fire and report back.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

yes, the red record icon shows on the guide and the event shows in the DVR screen as a future event.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Big D said:


> yes, the red record icon shows on the guide and the event shows in the DVR screen as a future event.


In my case the red record icon was on the guide.

The event continued to show in the DVR screen as a future event, even after the time for recording had passed.


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

This behavior also happens to me about 10% of the time so far, I would estimate.


----------

